# ojo de aguila, yo robot , matrix



## fernandob (May 31, 2010)

hola recien veo una pelicula, en la que trabaja el pibe de transformers.
se llama ojo de aguila o control total, segun donde la vean .

hace tiempo que veo que hay varias peliculas con el mismo tema, es reincidente, no por nada mucha gente piensa lo mismo.

¿ que opinan udds?

en estos ejemplos se ve que una computadora, para hacerla muy simple se vuelve loca, o mas bien llega a la conclusion de que ella debe tomar el control sobre sus creadores........o simplemente al darse cuenta de su propia existencia decide tomar el control.

no es mi intencion llegar a la fantasiosa conclusion de que las compu tomaran el poder  onda terminator, no , me gustaria ver un poco mas alla , posibilidades mas reales.



en la naturaleza cada nueva especie es introducida de a poco, muy paulatinamente , cuando se tienen sistemas tan complejos, que interactuan unos con otros como sabemos que es nuestro planeta es impredecible las consecuencias de el ingreso de algo muy diferente .
la realidad es que en la naturaleza no se ingresan "nuevas especies" sino que son pequeñas variaciones, mutaciones, un mono no pasa a homo sapiens en una generacion, ni las alas le salen a las lagartijas en una generacion, se tarda miles.
pero  si , hay casos en los que el ingreso de una especie totalmente diferente en un ecosistema es posible, como ser cuando por medio de un barco ingresa en una isla una especie que no exisstia.
creo que los perros dingo o algo asi me parecio escuchar que se convirtieron en plaga.
las consecuencias son desastrosas.

que se puede pensar entonces que pasaria en un futuro no muy lejano con nuestrro mundo ya bastante desarticulado si ingresamos una nueva y novedosa forma de vida ..o no forma de vida, seamos mas exactos, una forma de existencia, si ??? 

y no solo la computacion puede dar esa posibilidad, he leido que hace rato se hacen manipulaciones geneticas, se crean animales nuevos, celulas y demas, solo para experimentar, por que podemso hacerlo.
¿ cuantas veces nos creemos capaces de medir las consecuencias de nuestros actos .¿? ....y rsulta que con el tiempo descubrimos que no era tan asi .

creen uds. que algo asi es posible ¿??????????? me refiero a que el destino nos alcance.
que se haga realidad alguna de estas cosas.


----------



## sammaael (May 31, 2010)

añado terminator.
a quien queremos engañar nuestra raza se ha encargado de dañar el mundo en el que vivimos, un computador bien programado de seguro decidira exterminarnos, seria lo mas logico, lo mas sano aunque cueste admitirlo


----------



## mattos (May 31, 2010)

yo creo como ciencia ficcion que es parte de la realidad. Hoy en dia se habla mucho de que la tecnologia nos esta dominando, metaforicamente hablando, ya que crece a grandes rasgos y pareciera que dependemos de ella. y una pregunta que nos hacemos si un simplemente aparato puede dominar nuestras vidas.
los cineasta obiamente lo llevan al extremo de dominarnos literalmente, por eso que la gente tiene tanto interes. 
Pero al final en todas ellas el humano gana y como en yo robot,(no la vi pero em contaron)
termina diciendo que una maquina no puede ir mas alla de lo que fue programada para hacer, es el ser humano que limita y crea la tecnologia.

mi simple opinion,

saludos


----------



## vdfe (May 31, 2010)

Curiosi, yo tambien me pregunta algo asi, yo pienso que si se lograra a crear una inteligencia artificial, tan inteligente como nosostros, creo que esa inteligencia intentaria tomar el control, lo que nosotros hicimos es controlar todo lo que nos rodea, adaptarlo a como mejor nos parece, dominar otras especies y tener a nuestro mando, para asi "tener un mejor estilo de vida" y mantener la supervivencia, eso tendria que hacer la nueva especie, tomar el control, o simplemente ser una especie, que se deje dominar por el ser humano, claro esta opcion seria se fuera menos intenligente que nosostros, simplemente vivir y morir, lo que sucede con los animales jejejeje ya debo de dejar de fumar el silico quemado


----------



## Tacatomon (May 31, 2010)

¿ Yo Robot ?

No me lo quiero imaginar...


----------



## vdfe (May 31, 2010)

yo creo que es cuestion de tiempo para algunos, para otros es cuestion de mucho esfuerzo para que se logre, el problema seria el enfoque que se le da, es decir el fin para el que se crea o modifican las especies, dentro lo de queda de etica, para mi seria bueno solo si de 2 moles se elige el menor, 
que se logren en beneficio de todos o la mayoria donde yo este claro jajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2010)

hola, por el lado de la biologia es algo que no se puede programar demasiado,. me refiero a virus nuevos (los cuales pueden a su vez mutar y salirse de "especificaciones" o incluso mutaciones de ingenieria genetica que generen un efecto avalancha.

por el lado de las computadoras la cosa va mas alla de la fantasia y la ingenuidad:
NO pueden ser programadas para ser ETICAS, si para obedecer.
por que ??? 
por que en la historia del ser humano siempre los jefes, incluso la misma gente fue poco etica, .....a ver , ire a ejemplos:

si hacemos una computadora que HAGA OBEDECER LA LEY (y se le da las armas para defenderla)  estoy seguro que sera mas dictatorial y terminante que muchos asesinos de la historia.
¿ por que ?? 
por que el ser humano no es de respetar mucho la ley, comenzando por quienes gobiernan, pero tambien las masas que estan en el limite de la indigencia.

asi que la unica formam de seguir como estamso y no encontrarnos con "rebeldes" es hacer como siempre:
crear lacayos obedientes al poder............
y eso es mas d elo mismo, pero de ultima tecnologia.


es todo un dilema ahora que lo pienso, supongamso que creamos un ser con muchisimo poder y absolutamente etico....¿ que haria??


----------



## sammaael (Jun 1, 2010)

exterminacion masiva..... que es etica??
la etica la dictan los mismos que cometen abusos, promueven dictaduras, pedrastia,
la consisencia humana va mas ligada a los sentimientos. Aveces lo etico no es lo mas correcto ni lo mas bonito


----------



## vdfe (Jun 1, 2010)

cierto muy cierto sobre la etica, tienen razon, la etica solo seria una razon por la cual existiria problemas una inteligencia superior a otra, pero a lo que me refiero es que siempre se obtenga un benefico de las investigaciones que se realizan, o de los nuevos inventos, es decir, que se le aplique para curar alguna enfermedad o algo asi, y sigo pensando en que *si* llegara el dia en que se logre dicha tecnologia sea computacional o biologica


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2010)

Imaginen que alguien programase un sistema de procesamiento "genérico", que fuera capáz de procesar nuevamente y depurar su salida, que pudiera modificar su estructura o *adaptarse al entorno*, y que fuera complejo, difuso, parecido al cerebro humano.
Si a eso simplemente le diéramos los datos y lo dejáramos trabajar, se comportaría de forma impredecible, caótica, sería imposible que alguien que ingrese datos en este sistema complejo conociera previamente la salida. Aunque los datos fueran simples, si se procesan hasta que les "perdamos la pista", puede salir cualquier cosa.
A esa computadora conéctenle un efector que sea capaz de manipular el mundo físico (ya sea directamente, o conéctenla a otro sistema que si los tenga)... Una situación peligrosa.


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Es como el Robot que aparecia en la Pelicula:

"El Dia que la Tierra se detuvo" ya que este tambien se adaptaba a su entorno y se hacia indestructible y ni hablar del mensajero!!


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 4, 2010)

con solo ver las películas de  Schwarzenegger o "matar o morir"  se pueden dar cuenta que la mejor droga esta en estados unidos, en especial en hollywood.
pero volviendo a las computadoras les pongo un enlace que habla del tema
http://alt1040.com/2010/05/10-cosas-que-los-ordenadores-pueden-hacer-segun-hollywood


----------



## sheetfire (Ago 5, 2010)

Creo que hay un punto que aclarar a este tema de una ficción capas de convertirse en una realidad muy lejana... el hombre tiene una gran caracteristicas, crear cosas que lo superen en ciertos aspectos, como en calculo, velocidad, fuerza, etc. Pero toda maquina carecen de esa propiedad, es decir. Un brazo mecanico ``pensante´´ por asi decirlo podria diseñar algo mas limitado que el y asi sucesivamente con la creacion de la creacion. La maquina jamas podra crear algo mejor que si misma solo que un ser humano intervenga. Si las mauinas se revelan... crearemos mejores pero menos autonomas. Es asi de sencillo

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2010)

uno de los mayores enemigos o peligros para el ser humano son los virus, parasitos, batcterias.
con esto te quiero decir que no es necesario ser "mas complejo" para darnos una sorpresa y sacarnos de escena.


saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 8, 2010)

Sindrome de Frankenstein 

Se trata de un temor irracional,  de que el mismo desarrollo científico y tecnológico utilizado para controlar la naturaleza se vuelva en contra del ser humano. Está inspirado en el monstruo de Mary Shelley. Este en realidad no es un cuadro clínico, sino tiene aplicación más sociológicas y políticas para explicar ciertas tendencias macrosociales sensacionalistas que suelen hacer augurios sobre el fin del mundo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Sindrome de Frankenstein
> 
> Se trata de un temor irracional,  de que el mismo desarrollo científico y tecnológico ........................................



preguntales a los señores que vivian en nagashagui e *hiroshima*  a ver que irracional es.
o a las especies que se han extinto .
o a las zonas arrasadas por "el desarrollo humano " .
pone escuadron 731 china en la www .
y me cansaria .
y luego para lo irracional : el calor que se hizo notorio estos ultimso años y ahora por lo que leo en el diario azota a la URSS y de casualidad coincide con lo que mencionan algunos "irracionales" de el calentamiento , la contaminacion y demas.
fijate que hacen nuestros hijos, millones que viven en grande sciudades, que si no estan en la YV estan en la compu o con la wi........en vez de pasear,
fijate que ..............
si............somos bastante irracionales.
irracional: que no razona.

con la info que uno tiene razona lo que razona, las posibilidades son muchas, a lo largo de estos ultimos 1000 años se han dado cosas muy vertiginosas.
no hablo de esos tontos exagerados que , desde el 2000 se la pasan pasando la pelota de el fin de el mundo cada 3 o 5 años:
fin de el mundo 2000
no paso.
buehh...
2005.....
no paso .....2010
tampoco ..........

pero el razonar que toda la masa humana se mueve con poca razonabilidad no es razonar mal.
lo de las peliculas es ........por decirlo asi una exageracion..........o no .
no se , que opinas karapalida ???? 
ponele ........100 años mas, o 200 .

si, lo de que las maquinas se vuelvan contra nosotros es bastante irrazonable, pero a veecs con una exageracion uno quiere mostrar un punto :
que no siempre que se crea algo se lo puede controlar , como dije , uno apuntaria mas a una "crwacion genetica" o virus o lo que sea.
pero no quita que las vueltas de la vida hagan algo mas tirando a las maquinas.
de nuevo , lo que era fantasia ayer hoy no lo es.
100 años ponele . , o 200.
pone en la ecuacion :
los avances de tecnologia.
la superpoblacion
la escases de recursos
la avanzadisima demencia que tendran quienes tengan el poder...........

yo que se.
irrazonables somos desde hace miles de años che.................


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 8, 2010)

jajaja, aflojale al cafe fernando

Estoy deacuerdo con UD. somos un virus...

Pero a lo que se refiere la cita, es al desarrollo tecnologico de una maquina pensante o simil. Como el titulo lo indica, matrix, terminator, yo robot etc.
Es un clasico de la psicologia la maquina creada se vuelve en contra de su creador y desde el punto de vista religioso querer imitar a Dios trae consecuencias catastroficas.

OK... de suponer que una maquina (llamese Computadora) con un avanzado sistema electronico o positronico o fotonico o lo que fuera. Con un sistema tambien avanzado y recien estrenado de IA.
Con acceso a informacion absoluta y global (llamece internet)  con la programacion inicial de mejorarce o evolucionar. Cuanto tiempo tardaria en llegar a una perfeccion en su hardware, y cuanto tardaria en mejorar su propio software o biceversa, llegado este punto tendriamos que saber cual es la curva de crecimiento para saber cuando esta "Maquina" Tendria el conocimiento TOTAL".

Ahora una maquina con el conocimiento total, los recursos totales, la inteligencia total que seria???

Seremos la humanidad solo un instrumento de la evolucion o de la naturaleza para que las maquinas ( o al menos el concepto de tal) evolucionen y predominen a un nivel superior. Sera que todo 

Con este conocimiento Total, cuanto tardaria en tomar conciencia de su existencia, o ya la tendria al llegar a este punto??...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Seremos la humanidad solo un instrumento de la evolucion o de la naturaleza para que las maquinas ( o al menos el concepto de tal) evolucionen y predominen a un nivel superior. Sera que todo
> 
> ..



interesante cometario.

te dire otro:
"la imaginacion es la busqueda de las posibilidades".

quien te dice que hace falta un nivel de desarrollo impresionante para sustituirnos o para dañarnos?? quien te dice que si dicho evento ocurre sera la destruccion de la humanidad y no simplemente una situacion que si bien afecte a muchisima gente no por ello extinga a la raza.
no recuerdo ahora, pero un par de vecees se me cruzaron ideas , de cosas vistas que dada la situacion, no exagerada puede dar a desencadenar cosas catastroficas (no extinciones) .
en fin.
viste como es la electronica ?? 
una pavadita que no tuviste en cuenta y salio todo para el lado de lso tomates.
nosotros probamso y probamos, jugamos y jugamos.
hasta fijate que pongo , hoy dia como mas viable la parte biologica que la electronica.
incluso........quien nos dice que la electronica siga evolucionando ?? 
quien te dice que en 100 años no descubrimos bien la cosa genetica y neuronal y la manejamos, y asi la cosa electrnonica queda a un lado y se viene mas la biologica.........imaginate....que no tengas que enchufar mas la PC pero si sarle un sandwich de vez en cuando .


----------

